# Client build 350 scale SS Botany Bay



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, my name is Steve Smith, or mbss1979, and welcome to a build I'm doing for a client of the 350th scale SS Botany Bay from Fantastic Plastic. This build is for Proper2, who has become a good friend. 
Enclosed is a photo of the parts. The solar panel will not be used in this build as I will be build these out of brass wire and strips. 
Going to recreate the "Studio" model look for this kit. 
So follow along with us as we post the build in every step of the way. Assembly, priming, base coat, weathering.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks very much for taking on this build for me, Steve! I'm very excited about it. I'm confident that you'll do a terrific job and I look forward to watching this beauty come together. I'm sure when it's done I won't be able to tell it apart from the filming model: http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/BotanyBay/BotanyBay.htm


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am interested in following this too. I just got mine and am in the process of cleaning it and cleaning the flash so I am at the beginning myself.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

I'm eager to follow your progress.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

The enclosed photo shows the parts after their Ajax bath, scrubbed twice. The BB will get another Ajax bath after assembly before priming. The hunk of metal is a custom stand for the BB. I work at Vermeer in Pella, so Machine shop has lot's of scrap! It's a 4" steel base cut 3/4", with a 5/16ths rod welded to it. And it only cost $5.35! 

A little about myself; I worked as a professional build up artist for Lunar Models for 13 years under Mike Evans ownership. 

Next post will be of the BB assembled, ready for primer. I'll do the solar panels separate, attach them later. Proper2 has supplied the photo etch parts for the New "E", seeing the pylon vents match the solar panels. Have to cut them down just a bit, scratch build a frame, and use brass rod to support them. Should be fun! Stay tuned!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed updates, Steve! Excited to display the BB next to the E where she belongs. I will still need to do something about that horribly light-colred background and lighting the display:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Proper2 said:


> Thanks for the detailed updates, Steve! Excited to display the BB next to the E where she belongs. I will still need to do something out about that horribly light-colred background and lighting the display:


A cheap backdrop woudl be black Foam Core board. You can get it at most craft stores. You can even make stars by dipping a stiff brush in white acrylic paint and flicking the bristles with your fingers so the paint droplets land on the board. Or if you get really ambitious paint a nebula using an airbrush!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Trekkriffic said:


> A cheap backdrop woudl be black Foam Core board. You can get it at most craft stores. You can even make stars by dipping a stiff brush in white acrylic paint and flicking the bristles with your fingers so the paint droplets land on the board. Or if you get really ambitious paint a nebula using an airbrush!



The most ambitious idea that was suggested to me once was a big flat screen monitor with a constant video playback of a star field with Star Trek music audio. Now _that's _ambitious! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Proper2 said:


> The most ambitious idea that was suggested to me once was a big flat screen monitor with a constant video playback of a star field with Star Trek music audio. Now _that's _ambitious! :thumbsup:


Agreed.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Cheap large-screen TVs will have a VGA or other video connector that can be used with a PC. Might be a good idea to use the black foamcore board around it.

Larry


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Another update. 
In the process of assembling the BB. Noticed when the cargo pod was attached, wasn't level with the ship's body. 
In the pictures you'll notice 3 squares of plastic. Once in place, they leveled out the cargo bay with the ship's body.
Not sure if the other kits will have this issue, but this is a nice fix. 
Then used 5 minute epoxy to set the body to the pod.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I ran into same issue so I think it is standard for the kit. I had to do some leveling as well.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

mbss1979 said:


> Another update.
> In the process of assembling the BB. Noticed when the cargo pod was attached, wasn't level with the ship's body.
> In the pictures you'll notice 3 squares of plastic. Once in place, they leveled out the cargo bay with the ship's body.
> Not sure if the other kits will have this issue, but this is a nice fix.
> Then used 5 minute epoxy to set the body to the pod.


Good solve, Steve.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Well, time for another update! 
Ready for putty. Done all I can with super glue and zipkicker gap filling. Time to break out the putty. 
Hull is now level with the cargo pod. Engine section glued on. I agree with you Opus, that must be standard for this kit. Goes to show you how much research really goes into these kits. 
Photo 3 shows the brass photo etch parts for the solar panels. Going to have to buy a hand held mini pin drill vise to drill into the sections coming out of the engine area to insert brass rods for extra support. Tried one by hand, now have a blister!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you know what the thickness of the plastic rod that comes with the kit (the one for the antennas)? I would like to get a brass rod to replace the plastic one for a stronger hold, but don't know the thickness.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Opus Penguin said:


> Do you know what the thickness of the plastic rod that comes with the kit (the one for the antennas)? I would like to get a brass rod to replace the plastic one for a stronger hold, but don't know the thickness.


Steve should be able to answer that. I thought you have the kit.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

I believe I used 3/64.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

On my build, I used music wire and drilled a *tiny* hole into the support arm as i was afraid of making the casting "thin" if I drilled it the size of the small brass tube. Then I slipped the tube over the music wire to complete the assembly. Call me over cautious.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks! I have ordered some.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

Calamus said:


> On my build, I used music wire and drilled a *tiny* hole into the support arm as i was afraid of making the casting "thin" if I drilled it the size of the small brass tube. Then I slipped the tube over the music wire to complete the assembly. Call me over cautious.


I like that idea!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

mbss1979 said:


> I like that idea!


I noticed that when drilling. I was going to use a smaller brass rod,, but the supports are to small. Since I started the holes, going to find a smaller rod, then brass tubing to slip over that. I'll insert the smaller rod into the drilled holes, after filling them with super glue, align the rods, hit with zipkicker. Then slip the hollow tube over that, super glue down, zipkick. I'll then have a good cemented hold on the rods. 

Going to be a busy week with family, so should have another update by the weekend. Plus all the putty work!!!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was trying to visually determine the length of the solar panel rods in scale to the panels and the ship as a whole, and it appears that the vertical rods should be as long as to allow a panel turned vertically to almost fit in between the top and bottom panels. Hard to tell from these less than great pictures, but one gets the idea:


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

Proper2 said:


> I was trying to visually determine the length of the solar panel rods in scale to the panels and the ship as a whole, and it appears that the vertical rods should be as long as to allow a panel turned vertically to almost fit in between the top and bottom panels. Hard to tell from these less than great pictures, but one gets the idea:


Yeah, it's hard to tell. The instruction sheet calls for 2 inches for supporting the panels. Based on that and the photos, the rod coming from the engine area should be around 1 inch to 1 1/4? 1 1/2 tops? Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Well, back from our trip! Saturday morning it's back in the studio to tackle the BB. Time to sand putty and trim brass strips for the solar panels.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Not sure what I am looking at... regarding the first pic that Proper2 posted... looks like there are 3 solar panels not two on one side?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

starmanmm said:


> Not sure what I am looking at... regarding the first pic that Proper2 posted... looks like there are 3 solar panels not two on one side?



Sorry for the confusion. I just Photoshopped the added third panel and rotated it to show that the distance between the two panels is more or less the height of one rotated vertically.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

mbss1979 said:


> Yeah, it's hard to tell. The instruction sheet calls for 2 inches for supporting the panels. Based on that and the photos, the rod coming from the engine area should be around 1 inch to 1 1/4? 1 1/2 tops? Any other thoughts on this?


I think I would use the instructions as a rough guide to start with only. I'd place the rods and panels flat on the table and position them using the studio model as a visual guide to arrive at the length of the rods. Again, it appears that the vertical rods should be the length to allow a panel turned vertically to almost fit in between the top and bottom panels. Regarding the length of the horizontal rods extending out from the engine areas, the attached pic of the studio model might be helpful.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

Proper2 said:


> I think I would use the instructions as a rough guide to start with only. I'd place the rods and panels flat on the table and position them using the studio model as a visual guide to arrive at the length of the rods. Again, it appears that the vertical rods should be the length to allow a panel turned vertically to almost fit in between the top and bottom panels. Regarding the length of the horizontal rods extending out from the engine areas, the attached pic of the studio model might be helpful.


Based on that photo, the rod coming from engine area is half the size of the one holding the panels.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Proper2 Wrote:


> Sorry for the confusion. I just Photoshopped the added third panel and rotated it to show that the distance between the two panels is more or less the height of one rotated vertically.


Oh.. That's ok... keep messing with what little mind I have left! :freak::freak:


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Update...not sure what number....lost count! Was going to post pictures...but just as I took the last picture, battery in the camera died! Try to post them later before Family Guy comes on. 

So, camera is charging...the battery on my dremel tool died also...working the poor thing to death! Couldn't find brass strips that were flat, so grinding down a round brass rod to make it flat to give the panel extra support. The rods from the engine area are glued on, and hollow copper tubing has been cut down. Proper 2, you were right, 2 inches on the instruction sheet is wrong, placing a panel vertical gives you the right size in comparsion to the ship. It's closer to 1 3/4 inches...the photo will show this. Thanks! I had a feeling 2 inches wasn't right! Goes to show you how much research these companys do! 

I'll explain with the photos why I used copper tubing to support the panels...involves soldering...extra support.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Finally, camera is charged, pictures uploaded. 

Picture 3 shows layout of brass strips, vents from New E, which have just got cut down to size. Use the panel at vertical to space the other 2 panels, works perfect! 

Not great at reading a tape measure, but length of rods coming from support at engine area is 1 mark past 3/4 of an inch. This is based on photos supplied by Proper 2. Close as we can get. 

Note the brass tubing has holes drilled into them. going to use them as a guide to solder the engine rods too. Small section of the fine wire sticks out to attach into the hole. 

I'll make a special jig to set the panels straight with the hull. Once everything is in place, priming stage!!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

mbss1979 said:


> Finally, camera is charged, pictures uploaded.
> 
> Picture 3 shows layout of brass strips, vents from New E, which have just got cut down to size. Use the panel at vertical to space the other 2 panels, works perfect!
> 
> ...


Picture 1 shows the length of the rods holding the panels.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

mbss1979 said:


> Picture 1 shows the length of the rods holding the panels.


Picture 4 shows the round rod being ground down flat with dremel before battery went dead. Still have the small sections to cut out. Mondays another day...time for Family Guy! :wave:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, great detail work, Steve! I knew those scratch panel structures would be a challenge being so small. Looks like you're up to the task!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Well, panels are taking shape. Still in rough stage. Found brass rods that matched the resin ones as close as I could get. Sure is fun grinding down round rods to make them flat on both sides!!!!! 

Will use some bondo auto putty to fill the gaps. Vent grills look very nice.

Going to file a small groove exact center on one side for the support rods from the engines to set into. Then find some flat wire or bar to bend(hopefully) for the attachments.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

mbss1979 said:


> Well, panels are taking shape. Still in rough stage. Found brass rods that matched the resin ones as close as I could get. Sure is fun grinding down round rods to make them flat on both sides!!!!!
> 
> Will use some bondo auto putty to fill the gaps. Vent grills look very nice.
> 
> Going to file a small groove exact center on one side for the support rods from the engines to set into. Then find some flat wire or bar to bend(hopefully) for the attachments.


May even take a small file and try to round off the flat bars on the edges


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



mbss1979 said:


> Well, panels are taking shape. Still in rough stage. Found brass rods that matched the resin ones as close as I could get. Sure is fun grinding down round rods to make them flat on both sides!!!!!
> 
> Will use some bondo auto putty to fill the gaps. Vent grills look very nice.
> 
> Going to file a small groove exact center on one side for the support rods from the engines to set into. Then find some flat wire or bar to bend(hopefully) for the attachments.


May take a small file and round off the flat bars slightly, outer edge and inner edge.:thumbsup:


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Well, not happy on how this panel came out. Found a place in town that sells a bigger selection of brass rods and strips. Also going to need to cut the photo etch vents a hair bigger than the kit ones to allow for more sanding. 

Modeling is an on going learning experience!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Hobby haven*

I thought Hobby haven carried square tubing of small size .


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



woof359 said:


> I thought Hobby haven carried square tubing of small size .


They do, I just don't have the time to get to Des Miones right now. Did find some nice rods at the other store today. Will work better than the ones I started with.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Found some perfect round rods today for the panels. Much smaller than I originally had. Was trying to recreate the kit's panels, but after looking at the close up shot of the studio model panels, their more round. 

Going to take these new rods, grind them down just on one side, so I'll end up with half round rods. Then attach them to the photo etch vents, then lightly sand the tops along the length of the vents. This way they'll still have the roundness to them, and the slight flat look across the tops. 

Won't be back in the studio till Sunday, so I'll post my results that evening. Going to have to get to work(my real job)and dig out from a major snow here.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



mbss1979 said:


> Found some perfect round rods today for the panels. Much smaller than I originally had. Was trying to recreate the kit's panels, but after looking at the close up shot of the studio model panels, their more round.
> 
> Going to take these new rods, grind them down just on one side, so I'll end up with half round rods. Then attach them to the photo etch vents, then lightly sand the tops along the length of the vents. This way they'll still have the roundness to them, and the slight flat look across the tops.
> 
> Won't be back in the studio till Sunday, so I'll post my results that evening. Going to have to get to work(my real job)and dig out from a major snow here.


Hey proper 2, do you have a better picture of this shot? Mine came out to small. Thanks.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

mbss1979 said:


> Hey proper 2, do you have a better picture of this shot? Mine came out to small. Thanks.


Here go, Steve:









You can see all these pics at: http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/BotanyBay/BotanyBay.htm


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

mbss1979 wrote:


> Going to have to get to work(my real job)and dig out from a major snow here.


You in MA?


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



starmanmm said:


> mbss1979 wrote:
> 
> 
> You in MA?


No....I'm from Iowa. Didn't turn out as bad we were told, the heavy stuff missed us. :thumbsup:


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



Proper2 said:


> Here go, Steve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....that's better. Just a quick note: Simon Mercs at "The Kit Factory" is starting a Polar Lights refit Monday. He's going to place dual lasers in this one.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Time for another update. 

Well, the panels are done. My camera is not the best, but these look better than the first batch. Plus, these pieces look better in person. The lighting is casting dark shadows which makes the strips look bigger than they are. 

Now starting to groove out (no pun intended as I've listened to Yes Music all afternoon.) one side of the panels for the copper rods to lay into. Makes a nice guide. Then I'll bend some brass to lay over the rods to match the holders on the studio model. More next weekend! Stay tuned!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



mbss1979 said:


> Time for another update.
> 
> Well, the panels are done. My camera is not the best, but these look better than the first batch. Plus, these pieces look better in person. The lighting is casting dark shadows which makes the strips look bigger than they are.
> 
> Now starting to groove out (no pun intended as I've listened to Yes Music all afternoon.) one side of the panels for the copper rods to lay into. Makes a nice guide. Then I'll bend some brass to lay over the rods to match the holders on the studio model. More next weekend! Stay tuned!


Quick note: Did the best I could to sand down the brass strips. Trying to leave some roundness to them, and flat in the areas they should be. Like I said, hard to tell from the pictures, but when viewed in person, they look very close to the studio version.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks excellent to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

mbss1979 said:


> Well, the panels are done. My camera is not the best, but these look better than the first batch. Plus, these pieces look better in person. The lighting is casting dark shadows which makes the strips look bigger than they are.
> 
> Now starting to groove out (no pun intended as I've listened to Yes Music all afternoon.) one side of the panels for the copper rods to lay into. Makes a nice guide. Then I'll bend some brass to lay over the rods to match the holders on the studio model. More next weekend! Stay tuned!


Looking groovy, Steve! :dude:


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Not much to report since Sunday. To busy shoveling snow...going to work...coming home...shoveling more snow!!! Hope to have the panels on the BB by Sunday...and ready to prime.

Posted a few pictures of Lyra...model that solarwind put out a few years back. This ones mine. See ya Sunday! :tongue:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

You should also post that on the Adult-Themed figure section. It is a good paint job.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=313


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Houston....we are primed! 

First primer coat on. Few pin holes left to deal with. :woohoo:


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks VERY nice from where I'm sitting, Steve! The panels look the best I've ever seen from what I can make out from the pics!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



Proper2 said:


> Looks VERY nice from where I'm sitting, Steve! The panels look the best I've ever seen from what I can make out from the pics!


Thanks! I thought they came out pretty good! The vent screens from the E do make a difference! Even soldered, their still something you want to be careful with! When shipping this bird out, I'll use a special foam packing.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful work Steve. :thumbsup:

You're gonna have a beautiful display duo Proper.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Close up of panels and cargo bay latches.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



Prowler901 said:


> Beautiful work Steve. :thumbsup:
> 
> You're gonna have a beautiful display duo Proper.


Thanks! Now just have to get rid of the pinholes! Oh...the joy of working with resin!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

mbss1979 said:


> Close up of panels and cargo bay latches.


Love the cargo bay latches are they part of the orignal kit or did you add them yourself?


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



Kremin said:


> Love the cargo bay latches are they part of the orignal kit or did you add them yourself?


Added them myself. Just used small strips of styrene.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Incredible work.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*



Chrisisall said:


> Incredible work.


Thanks!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Time for another update! How time flies when your having fun!

Few pictures for you.

First is the black undercoat. Khan's Stealth mode. Next ones are the base color. Used Enamel flat light tan, mixed in some rust. Color matches the studio model perfectly! The rust tan was airbrushed on very lightly to let some black show through. Mainly in corners, etc. 

Now, going to let this bird dry for 2-3 days. Then go back and lightly sand down areas for the weathering effect. Then will drybrush some aluminum plate metalizer in certain areas for a worn, metal showing through look. Then a coat of flat, done! 

I do have enough of the tan paint left to do 3 more kits. Anyone interested in having this build done, email me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Well, weathering of the BB has been completed!

Once the stand is done, I'll post some glory shots on here Sunday.

Proper 2, kit kit will soon be back in your hands! Hope you like what you see! 

Went with the pictures supplied from my client, proper 2. Went with the Studio model version. 

Started off with the black areas, then mixed some red into our tan color for the reddish areas. Dry brushed that on in selected areas. Then dry brushing with MM Aluminium metalizer for areas were paint has worn down revealing bare metal. 

And this kit isn't going anywhere! The Steel stand I made from work has some weight to it. Once attached, it's going to stay put!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Great job!!!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

WOAH! That's outstanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prowler901 said:


> WOAH! That's outstanding! :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

starmanmm said:


> Great job!!!


I aim to please the customer! Thanks!


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

That turned out really nice. I really like the color matching with the studio model. The radiator panels are terrific. Nice work there. I also like the metallic highlighting you did on it. I may go back and add some of that to mine.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

ffejG said:


> That turned out really nice. I really like the color matching with the studio model. The radiator panels are terrific. Nice work there. I also like the metallic highlighting you did on it. I may go back and add some of that to mine.


Thanks! I just used MM Aluminium Metalizer, dry brushed on very lightly. Works Great! Do have to shake the bottle quite often...keep it mixed up good.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

The Botany Bay is done, on the stand, and ready to ship!

I'll ship the stand separate due to the weight. 

My camera is not the best, but here's some glory shots. Deep space. 

I have a few more I'll post. Could only get five on this one.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Last three glory shots


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I never realized the bow of the BB was a giant sharpened pencil... :tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Well done, very well done.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! Fantastic! Great job. No doubt the client will be happy.


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

whiskeyrat said:


> I never realized the bow of the BB was a giant sharpened pencil... :tongue:


 Same thought came to my mind!!! lol!


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*350 scale Enterprise*

Now that the BB is done...went back to my Enterprise today. Glued on the engine parts and strut vents. 

Still plenty of Botany Bay paint left....if anyone has a kit they want built.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Fantastic! Really nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I saw both the BB and the 1701 this week end, both are perfect !


----------



## mbss1979 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Client Build 350 scale SS Botany Bay*

Thank you everyone for the nice comments! 

This was a fun build....and interesting! Like I said....oh...the joys of working with resin! Amazing how many more pinholes pop up after sanding! :wave:


----------

